# Removal of Tar on Raft



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

Someone stepped in tar and got it on a buddies raft I was borrowing. There isn't much but I would like to remove it for him if possible. What's the best method to remove it.

Thanks


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

What is the raft made of ? Lacure thinner will remove it or try some bug & tar remover made for automotive finishes.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

*Toluene*

Toluene is typically great for this; and if you have excitable teenagers around they can huff it too.


----------



## coachtuz (Jun 21, 2009)

*tar on raft*

wd -40 will remove most petroleum based products. it does a particularly good job on tar. won't be as harsh as the other two.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

It's a NRS raft. I believe its the otter, 16'.

I'll try wd-40 if that won't hurt the raft? I'm afraid to putting something on there that will do more harm than good.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

If its an NRS than it's hypalon and a good wipe of some Toluene will clean it like new and remove most anything.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Skip the WD40, I recall reading it's not good for raft rubber. Can't remember why. 

Use toluene, it's known to not damage rubber. Home Depot usually sells it. It's also a good cleaner for scuff marks. Clean the whole boat for your buddy.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

Toluene it is. I wish Home Depot sold beer as I have to make 2 stops now in order to clean the raft. 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

Toluene must be as dangerous as everclear as I can't find it anywhere. I tried home depot, lowes, Fred Meyer and oreilly auto parts. 

Any other cleaner options? I'll call around this time.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought a gallon a couple of years ago at our local version of Home Depot / Lowes. It is in the paint department. Klean-Strip Toluol / Toluene

Klean-Strip®


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*Toluene in Stock*



Aroberts said:


> Toluene must be as dangerous as everclear as I can't find it anywhere. I tried home depot, lowes, Fred Meyer and oreilly auto parts.
> 
> Any other cleaner options? I'll call around this time.


@Aroberts, we stock Toluene if your repair job can wait for it to ship to you. Quart is $16.95. You can order online or call us at 760-376-3723.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sherwin Williams: $24 per gallon just yesterday.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

Kilroy said:


> Sherwin Williams: $24 per gallon just yesterday.


I got a gallon at Sherwin for $30.

That stuff works great


----------

